# Ft Fisher Status



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Coming up this weekend with some buds,,,, staying at the Oceaneer. Gonna fish all day Sat and then watch Clemson kick Boston College's butt on ESPN2 at 7:45.

So how is the fishing???:fishing:

Are the trout in the surf, gonna throw some mirror lures behind popping corks

Are the blues running, hows the bait in the surf,,are the drummies in the surf in large numbers? 

How about pomps,,,any report on these. Gonna try bumping some Gulp Sand Fleas on the bottom


Gonna fish heavy heavers 11-13 ft rods for the drums, mid range 7-9ft for trout and lighter tackle in close for pomps, spots, etc.

Plan is to be in the surf by 7:00 Am (low tide at 5:30) and catch the incomming.

Will be in a blue 2004 Ford Explorer with SC tags,,,come by and say hello....

Go Tigers


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mirrolures behind popping corks? will just a popa dog work for this purpose? never thought of this technique


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a a suspending mirrolure or mirrodyne that suspends at about 12 inches while the popa dog is a floater.

I use a weighted popping cork that helps me get it "out" there so I have more water to work with on my twitching retrieve back in. 

I put the cork about two feet up the line from the mirrolure which gives it 12 inches to suspend and about 12 inches behind the cork.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fireline20 said:


> So how is the fishing???:fishing:
> 
> Are the trout in the surf, gonna throw some mirror lures behind popping corks
> 
> ...


Havent been down to the fort too recently, but the trout should be there based on the fact that they're in most of the other usual places from topsail to carolina beach right now. Definitely still some blues around, and the drum are schooled up along the beaches as well, particularly near the inlets. Not sure about the pomps. Might be a few strays still around, but with the water temps dropping, they might be on their florida vacations by now. Good luck man.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you talking about driving on the beach?


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

*Shrimp & Mullet*

Can anyone tell me if the mullet is still around in the surf as well as the live shrimp in the creeks
In the Ft Fisher ,Southport, OI area
Thanks


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Are you talking about driving on the beach?


Of course,,,why wouldn't I


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

BIGCAT said:


> Can anyone tell me if the mullet is still around in the surf as well as the live shrimp in the creeks
> In the Ft Fisher ,Southport, OI area
> Thanks


I will know Saturday Morning and I will post a report when I get back on Sunday


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Fireline*

I just got back into town.....

Word is (from My Pops) VIRGINIA MULLET!

I understand that they are running pretty big right now. Im gonna hit the dawn patrol tommorow to see for myself and can give a first hand report.

HIs comment today to me on my way home was that they were chomping fresh shrimp and sand fleas (My dad has one leg.....He doesn't get Sandfleas) Anyhow. I should be able to give a better report.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Anybody have any reports from the weekend? Thinking about coming down after Thanksgiving. Hoping to get some specs but c mullet taste good too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I got a Surf Slam today*

An undersized Trout, an Undersized Flounder and an 18 pup on metal.

I headed out for a late morning Patrol, found a hole and started fishing it. The flounder and trout were both caught on shrimp even though I was throwing all kinds of lures. The drum was caught on a gold hopkins outside the surf line after I spotted a shool as I was heading south. They quickly moved out of range though.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice info, Were you wearing waders? Or did you reach them from the sand?


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice info, Were you wearing waders? Or did you reach them from the sand?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I wasnt wearing them*

But they are needed now to get in the water. It was 64-65 degrees yesterday.

I fished the riggings this morning before moving on up to wrightsville beach for trout. Nothing at the riggings, Trout at wrightsville.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Ryan which access do you use to fish Wrightsville Beach? I haven't fished there before. Also would it be a good place to take the kayak out? My little Brother Just got a new one and he is itching to test it out but I want to try and catch some trout somewhere this weekend.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill try to help but....*

The _Other_ Ryan is the Yak expert. You might be able to find him on the yak board on here. You might have met him at a couple of the Croaker fests.

Anyhow, any access will do. The one North on Shell Island will get you to masons inlet the quickest.

BUt trout fishing? Since its no secret, go over the south banks channel bridge from Harbour Island. Go right at the light and turn into the next right. (parking area) There are some docks there. You can pull your boat down to the dock there.
LAter

Oh....and fish the docks and bridges....


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Ryan. I will have to give that a try if the weather cooperates.

John


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Skunked my buddies*

Well fished the Fort on Sat mixed results. No Reds, no trout but about a dozen blues (and I caught them all)

My two rookies buddies caught zippo. First time for one and about 2nd trip for the other. They kept expecting the blues to set the hook themselves in sand spikes and I caught all mine holding the rod. I almost had a mutiny on my hands and they accussed me of putting shark piss and other stuff on their hooks. Heck I even swapped rods with them,,,and I caught fish on their rods. All were caught on cut mullet fillet bought from the trading post just outside the gate.

Just one of those things i guess.

As to the conditions,,it was in mid 60's by 2:00 PM with a slight wind from the north. Water was Crystal and I mean Super Crystal almost Carribean clear. 

Problem was there was no mullet in surf, but they must have been about 500 yards off shore as we watched one of the most phenomenal areal shows of bird diving for bait I have ever seen. Lasted for more than an hour, splash, splash, splash,,, I mean a feeding orgy and I was praying that they would run them into shore but did not happen. 

Anyway, glad we were in my Explorer ,,cause it would have been a long walk back to Columbia if one of my buds were driving.....lol


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The mullet*

The water is full of those big horse mullet right now out beyond the breakers.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

what kind of rod, reel, and lead outfits are you using to get past the breakers?


----------



## JerryS (May 17, 2006)

*Topsail Beach*

Last week, while on vacation, the Blues were thick at Topsail Beach on the Pier, but I wanted Trout. They (Blues) would cut anything that moved fast or Gulp in the water. The Trout should be getting better now. Large Whitting were biting on srimp and of course Black Drum.


----------

